# Need a Prop by Saturday! 10 1/8 x 10 3blade Miami Area



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Try Frank & Jimmy prop repair in Lauderdale. Last time I was there they has w warehouse full of props - both new and rebuilt.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Try Frank & Jimmy prop repair in Lauderdale.  Last time I was there they has w warehouse full of props - both new and rebuilt.


They're insane.
They told me $400 for stainless and $150 for aluminum.
I can get the aluminum almost anywhere for around $70. lol

I called them this morning. 
For an extra $200, I'll order online and wait for the shipping.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That's crazy...tey rebuilt two of my props for $55 total. On a positive note you are getting exactly what you want only with a slight delay.

Be safe out there.


----------

